# Carolena body



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

WARWICK ROCKBASS STREAMER STD 5 BK - Svensk International Cyberstore

I'm thinking about buying this bass, just because it's a 35", but what the hell is "Carolena body"?

Anybody with personal experience of this ?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 16, 2008)

well...

"The key to this bass' impressive sound may come from more than just the electronics. Much of the tone can probably be traced to the quality woods that are used in its construction. The Carolena wood, which makes up the body, has long been known for its deep lows and snappy highs. Best of all, Carolena is not a particularly heavy wood, making it a comfortable bass to play from the first set to the final encore. "

i dunno what it IS, though


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

hmmmmm, it sounds suspicious ,


----------

